# Cleanouts for downspouts



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

I'm getting ready to bury my downspout extensions and install downspout adapters like the top photo (where water is overflowing from a clog) and wondering if I should go back to the store and buy clean outs like in the following photos? I don't have many trees in the yard however the downspouts are currently only 2"x3" 

These will be connected to 4" SDR 35 PVC with pop up emitters. Last photo is what one of my 10' run looks like on a well graded slope.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Nothing wrong with this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Is that meant as a cleanout or overflow relief? I suppose it could do both so long as you can remove it without breaking it - the threads may well get full of crud. I couldn't find it on their website for a description.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, that grated section would need to be removable.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

No cleanout needed, you can just remove the downspout if you need access for some reason. A short 10' with slope you'll never have a problem. At most any debris will be sitting at the end of the pop-up, just remove the cap and stick your hand in there to pull out the stuff.


----------



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

lenaitch said:


> Is that meant as a cleanout or overflow relief? I suppose it could do both so long as you can remove it without breaking it - the threads may well get full of crud. I couldn't find it on their website for a description.


I think it's mostly meant for removing blockages. 

I looked on their website as well, couldn't find the slotted cap, but found the cleanup fitting. 4" PVC Fitting Cleanout


----------



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> No cleanout needed, you can just remove the downspout if you need access for some reason. A short 10' with slope you'll never have a problem. At most any debris will be sitting at the end of the pop-up, just remove the cap and stick your hand in there to pull out the stuff.


Well that's good to hear, I figured I was overly analyzing things. I suppose I could remove the downspout and simplify things. One thing I have read is that spring pop up emitters are better than the non-spring versions. Someday I would like to upgrade to a 3"x4" downspout as well.


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

The cleanout in those video screenshots is just a sewer&drain sanitary tee, with a sewer&drain grate stuck in loose. Overkill. Leave cleanout access for turns in pipe when there is no downspout.
Don't glue your downspout adapter, then in the future you can change the 2x3 to a 3x4 adapter.
The emitter types I know of are hinged, (non-mechanical) pop-up, or spring pop-up. 

hinged probably would allow you to stick your hand in to clean without removing the cap, so the cap can be glued if so choose. Hinge could collect dirt from topside and reduce hinge action.
standard pop-up will not require a minimum pressure to lift. Leave cap loose fit to remove for cleaning out the EL.
spring pop-up may need a minimum pressure, the spring can snare debris and rust. Costs like 8x the standard one. Leave cap loose fit to remove for cleaning out the EL.


----------



## Heathersdad (Jan 13, 2020)

Use a wye instead of a tee as a cleanout set up


----------

